# Frankreich Trail Tour



## stefansls (20. Juli 2007)

Nabend! Da ja am Sonntag keine CTF iss, und es ja ausnahmsweise mal keinen Regen geben soll, starte ich am Sonntag zu einer netten tour nach Frankreich. Daten: 60 km. 1100hm. 70% trailanteil ( und das richtig ) . Start wäre Altforweiler. Richtung: Altorweiler-Berustrail-Creutzwald-La Houve-Porcelette-Varsberg-Guerting-Falck-Berustrail-Altforweiler, für den der es sich mal auf der Karte angucken möchte. Als Startzeit würde ich mal 9:30 uhr ansetzen. Wer nachher in Altforweiler noch bock auf zusätzliche 16km hat    bekommt noch ein weiteres Schmankerl serviert. ( Falls überhaupt jemand mitfährt !  ). für weitere Infos gibts Handynummer per P.M. : Mfg Stefan&Verena


----------



## cpetit (20. Juli 2007)

Bin am Sonntag dabei außer wir kommen beim Drachenbootrennen weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (20. Juli 2007)

Hört sich klasse an. ...und ich bin mal wieder krank :-(

Hast Du die Strecke als GPS Track? Speziell der Teil ab Creutzwald würde mich interessieren.
Bis jetzt hab ich noch sehr wenige Trails in Frankreich gefunden. Die Dinger enden meistens im nichts.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. Juli 2007)

Hab am Sonntag leider keine Zeit, aber
an GPS daten wäre ich auch intressiert!!

Wenn du welche hast kannst Du mir ja bitte per PM bescheit sagen.

Gruss Tilo


----------



## verena.s (20. Juli 2007)

Hi, wir haben kein GPS. Wenn, dann müsste jemand mit einem Gerät mitfahren und diesen Part übernehmen. Tour ist wirklich schön mit ein paar netten Highlights.
Treffpunkt ist um 9:30 an der Tankstelle Reiter in Altforweiler.
Wer nicht weiss wo das ist, hier fragen oder anrufen...die meisten kennen wohl die Nummer.
Liebe Grüße
Verena


----------



## Rosinensammler (20. Juli 2007)

Also wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei!
Bis Sonntag....


----------



## chris84 (21. Juli 2007)

mir is das leider zu viel am Sonntag, bin voll im Klausurenstress...   

ich werds wohl bei ner kleinen Runde hier im Ecken belassen müssen... 

aber in en paar Wochen is erst mal alles rum, dann können wir auch den Haldenrundweg starten!


----------



## Speedy_Li (19. August 2007)

hallöchen,

ist denn jemand mit euch mitgefahren der gps hatte? ich wäre auch an den daten interessiert - hört sich nämlich sehr verlockend an die strecke  

wünsch euch nen schönen sonntag,
susanne


----------



## H3lly (19. August 2007)

Hallo

Und wie war die tour?

Die daten hören sich super an.Das nächste mal würde ich glaub ich auch gerne mit fahren.


----------



## stefansls (19. August 2007)

Nabend,! Nächsten Sonntag 26.8.07 wollen wir die Tour wieder fahren. Start wie gehabt Altforweiler Shell Tanke. Startzeit so früh wie möglich und Tempo so schnell wie möglich da wir um 13 Uhr geduscht zum Kirmesschmaus auf der Matte stehen müssen. Ich würde 8:30 uhr vorschlagen.


----------



## H3lly (19. August 2007)

Das ist doch cool!

Wenn es nichts ausmacht würde ich und [email protected] gerne mit fahren! Aber nur wenn dies möglich wäre. Würde mich freuen wenn wir mit dürften.


Grss: H3lly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (19. August 2007)

Soll ich evtl. noch schriftliche einladungen verschicken? Aus welchem grund sollten wir euch denn nit mitnehmen??? N8.


----------



## cpetit (20. August 2007)

Ja, das wäre nett.  

Bin vermutlich auch wieder dabei, aber würde 9:00 Uhr nicht ausreichen?

PS: Hab eure Nachricht leider erst am Sonntag abgehört.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. August 2007)

Moin,

Helly hat uns ja schon eingeladen )) 8.30 uhr iss okay.

Aber wie issen euer Fitnesszustand, nicht das wir nur hinterher fahren 

Gruss Tilo


----------



## cpetit (21. August 2007)

>= 17 Schnitt sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## stefansls (21. August 2007)

Ich bin das Ding heut in 2:50 h gefahren. Um ein Uhr gibt gess.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. August 2007)

Hmm...wenn Ihr ein Sauerstoffzelt dabei habt dürfte das kein Problem sein.

Wir fahren halt erst seit nem guten Jahr,wollten halt mal neue Leute und Strecken kennen lernen mal sehn wenn zu heftig iss müsst Ihr uns halt ziehen )

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (21. August 2007)

Wir machen gemütlich am Sonntag. Müssen am Samstagabend noch beim Wildsaumarathon abbauen, daß wird dann wohl eher spät. Kommt einfach vorbei wird ein geiles türchen. MFg Stefan&Verena
@ cpetit liess mal im alpencrossforum die Antwort zu den XO Drehgriffen


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. August 2007)

Gut dann sehn wir uns am Sonntag um 8.30 an der Shell.

Bin auf die Trails gespannt ich kenn die in Spichern die sind ja auch nicht schlech aber die hatte ich schon zu oft unter den stollen, und wenn du sagst 70 % nur Trail dann wird das bestimmt richtig lustig. 

So Long


----------



## cpetit (22. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmm...wenn Ihr ein Sauerstoffzelt dabei habt dürfte das kein Problem sein.
> 
> Wir fahren halt erst seit nem guten Jahr,wollten halt mal neue Leute und Strecken kennen lernen mal sehn wenn zu heftig iss müsst Ihr uns halt ziehen )
> 
> Gruss



[email protected], das Liteville fährt doch fast von alleine


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. August 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> [email protected], das Liteville fährt doch fast von alleine



Woher weisst Du das ich mir nen Hilfsmotor angebaut hab??


----------



## Niedtaler (23. August 2007)

Ich werd mich Euch anschließen und bin ebenfalls um 8.30 an der Tanke.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Culcla (24. August 2007)

Hi stefan, ich habe auch vor zu kommen...


----------



## Kendooo (25. August 2007)

Ich denk, ich komm auch. Schaff ich es von 8 bis 8:30 von SLS aus nach Altforweiler? Fährt vielleicht jemand die gleiche Strecke?


----------



## stefansls (25. August 2007)

Das schaffst Du glaub ich in ner halben stunde . Mfg Stefan.


----------



## Kendooo (25. August 2007)

Also über die Straße sind es 6,7km. Müsste zu schaffen sein. Ich schau dann mal, ob ich komme. Ihr müsst also nicht warten. Wenn ich komme bin ich rechtzeitig.


----------



## Rookie de Lux (26. August 2007)

Mist, verpasst hier rechtzeitig mal reinzuschauen, beim nächsten Mal bemühe ich mich hier rechtzeitig mitzulesen! Und dann bin ich dabei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (26. August 2007)

jo, so früh bin ich heut morgen net rausgekommen... Rocco  

ich war 2 stündchen später ne große Runde drehen, ging erstaunlich gut für nachm festival... Zählt jägi eigentlich als doping?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (26. August 2007)

So geduscht und wohl genährt fühlt man sich auch wieder wie ein Mensch. 

Klasse Tour mit netten Leuten, gerne wieder.
Schade das wir euch ausgebremst haben, aber irgendwann sind wir auch so fit wie Ihr 

Mfg Tilo


----------



## stefansls (26. August 2007)

Ihr habt uns nicht " ausgebremst " . War wirklich ne geile tour bei absolutem Kaiserwetter. Als nächstes fahren wir die Thalexweiler tour von Culcla wenn keine CTF ist. A propros: Hat das eigentlich noch alles geklappt mit dem Autoschlüssel? Keep on Moshin`  - Stefan & Verena.


----------



## Niedtaler (26. August 2007)

Bonsoir.

Da schließ ich mich Stefan doch an. Heut hat wirklich alles gepaßt. 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Culcla (27. August 2007)

Hi, also diese Tour ist wirklich absolut zu empfehlen. Den Schlüssel habe ich dank purmalt und seinem Garmin wieder, nochmal danke.
Das mit der Tour im Thalexweiler steht, allerdings hat stefansls die Latte ganz schön hoch gelegt...


----------



## stefansls (22. September 2007)

Nabend,! Morgen mittag 14 uhr Shell Tanke Altforweiler. Hab jetzt das letzte Stück Asphalt durch Unterholztrail ersetzt. Mfg. Stefan


----------



## Kendooo (22. September 2007)

Wie lange geht der Spaß dann ungefähr?


----------



## stefansls (22. September 2007)

Wenn mir um 14 uhr wegkommen so 17:30 ungefähr. Kommt natürlich auf die pace an. Mfg.


----------



## Kendooo (22. September 2007)

Hm, das ist grenzwertig für mich. Gibts vielleicht irgendwo nen Abzweig, üb den ich gut nach SB käme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (22. September 2007)

Nee, das ding geht in die Boulayer ecke also mit SB ist da nix.


----------



## Kendooo (23. September 2007)

Oh, dann hab ich mal wieder umsonst die Leute rebellisch gemacht. Bei der nächsten Tour versuch ich dann, mich in Sls einzuquartieren.


----------



## chris84 (23. September 2007)

und ich kann schon wieder net mit    muss morgen mittag aufn Geburtstag 

sach mal stefan, fährst du net in St. Ingbert mit?


----------



## stefansls (23. September 2007)

Nee,daß ist mir Ehrlich gesagt zuviel Rummel in IGB. Es kommen ja demnächst noch ein paar Highlights die sich mehr lohnen. Z.B. 30.9 Wissembourg, Moselhöhenbiking und natürlich Wasgau. Fährst Du auch nit mit? MFG.


----------



## chris84 (23. September 2007)

ne, ich fahr auch net mit... es spricht dieses jahr einfach alles dagegen...


----------



## puremalt (24. September 2007)

Hi Stefan,
hast du noch ein paar Infos zur CTF Wissembourg, zB Streckenlänge?

Bin am überlegen, ob ich in Wendel meine erste Langstrecke versuche, oder lieber stressfrei durch den Pfälzerwald gondele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (24. September 2007)

Moin,! Nicht Pfälzerwald sondern Nordvogesen. Die Strecke ist rund um den Col de Pigeoner, 63 km 1400 hm. Naja was soll ich sonst dazu sagen, sie macht halt einen Heidenspass. Mfg Stefan


----------



## Oberaggi (24. September 2007)

Und nicht zu vergessen hinterher der Flammkuchen als Belohnung


----------



## stefansls (25. September 2007)

Allein wegem dem Flammkuchen und den Rougen Saucisses lohnt es sich schon dorthin zu fahren. Was ich ganz vergessen hab zu sagen; es gibt 2 trails da fühlt man sich wie am Lago. Slickrock ohne ende! Überleg Dir das mit WND nochmal. Nacht!


----------

